# Which Moto for a Big Guy?



## bighat (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all. I usually ride mountain bikes and I have 2 motobecanes that I use regularly. I am wanted to make the switch to a road bike. My problem is I no nothing about which one would be better for me. I am a big dude. I'm 5'10 and about 275lbs. Should I get a carbon bike or an aluminum bike. I just don't know enough about road bikes to make a good choice. I have no problem purchasing from bikes direct as i have done before, i just need a little direction on which one. I have about $1,300.00 to spend. Please give me some insight. Thank you..

bighat


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

it isn't the frame you should consider it is the wheels.be sure they have 32 spokes for heavier dudes like you.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

I'd probably look at one of their cross bikes with 32 spoke wheels, or the touring bike if you need the lower gearing.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

The Surly bikes on the site would be my recommendation. either the CrossCheck or the Long Haul trucker....There are few steel bikes...if you wanted the best bang for th buck it would the Serpens 853. for $1300


----------

